
This man launched a website so people can invite refugees to stay in their homes - silvialisam
https://medium.com/p/housing-refugees-could-be-as-easy-as-tweaking-airbnb-c6ec93442bd1#.mf4kju46w
======
dbg31415
Lot of risks here...

Homeowners taking in people they can't hold liable for damages.

Refugees putting themselves at the mercy of homeowners in a country they may
not have a lot of options in.

Add in cultural and communication issues, in a high stress time in someone's
life...

Noble cause, just hard to structure a system to have checks and balances to
mitigate the risks.

